# Wonder if there will be any tutorials for those of deeper skin tones.



## doniad101 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi there. I'm kind of new to this site, and I've been looking at these beautiful tutorials and havent come across anyone around my skin tone: For refrence: Revlon: Cappuccino, Prescriptives: Real Cocoa, Bare Minerals: Warm Deep, Everyday Minerals: Deep Tan, Bobbi Brown: Warm Walnut, NARS: Jamaica etc. ME: http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i1...rwebsite10.jpg so if there are any out there, can someone please contact me. I'm trying to figure out which types of eye shadow combinations and highlighters/blushes etc look amazing on dark skins about my skin tone maybe even a few shades lighter. Thanks!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 26, 2006)

Me too, I been requesting Tutorials on dark skin tones too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is a thread with the colors that look great on dark skin tones here ya go:
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=49142

I had fun reading through these there are recs for alot of deep colorings do you know what your MAC coloring is?


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey Doniad101~ Welcome to Specktra.  There are a few ladies with darker skintones who have done beautiful FOTDs but ur right, I havent seen anything on the tutorial sessions, particular for the deeper tones.  I am an NC45 (not that deep) and I promise to to do one or two when I get all my programs for my computer! I keep killing my laptops so hubby got me a desktop. Hehehe.


----------



## lara (Sep 26, 2006)

Not to be glib or what have you, but the make-up tutorials are more guidelines for an eye/face design, not rules set in stone about what exact products you _must _use. I improvise because there are very few people posting tutorials that are quite as moon-bleached and cool-toned as I am, and in the same way you can mix up the looks to work for deeper skin tones - substitute colours that work on your colouring but are in the same colour family, alter the design shape where required, etc etc etc. Experiment and have fun!

Treat them as inspiration, not books of law.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 26, 2006)

^ of course girlie!
But sometimes things look different on darker tones. So I take alot of things and alter then so they can work for me but it would be nice to see one on someone with darker skin. I enjoy ALL of the tutorials. I know they arent law. 
Just to add a variation in skin tone; eye shape; bone structure etc. not saying I feel left out or anything.


----------



## lara (Sep 26, 2006)

Just checking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've seen a few people get incredibly upset because tutorials have been posted that they like but they don't have 100% the same products/colouring/face shape/etc, without stepping back and going, "I'm going to make this look mine with what works for me."

Everything turns out differently on different skintones, I agree, but I think that's part of the experimentation - what can be substituted, what will and won't work, how you can tweak and twist until the look is recreated in a way that's better than the original for you, but still honours the original. I've had NW50 women recreate my N1 looks to great effect, and I've done the same in reverse.


----------



## Me220 (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Just checking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've seen a few people get incredibly upset because tutorials have been posted that they like but they don't have 100% the same products/colouring/face shape/etc, without stepping back and going, "I'm going to make this look mine with what works for me."

Everything turns out differently on different skintones, I agree, but I think that's part of the experimentation - what can be substituted, what will and won't work, how you can tweak and twist until the look is recreated in a way that's better than the original for you, but still honours the original. I've had NW50 women recreate my N1 looks to great effect, and I've done the same in reverse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

There's also something to be said about seeing people who look like you. This could get into the larger issues of mainstream beauty images, but when I see a tutorial by people who look like me, or who can address my unique issues, I am more likely to follow the tutorials. While I definitely do appreciate all the tutorials (and I've looked at almost all of them more than once), I can't help but feel a certain disappointment at noticeable absence of deeper toned women. I think it would be a testament to this site to have a more diverse showing in the tutorials. I'd love to see more.


----------



## lara (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 
_I think it would be a testament to this site to have a more diverse showing in the tutorials. I'd love to see more._

 
The tutorials and FOTD posts are made by whoever feels like doing them, so if you want to see more of a certain type of person and you fit that profile, make one! 
To have more women of colour in the FOTD and Tutorial subforums wouldn't be a testament to the site so much as it would be to the people who _contribute _to the site. Get your camera and start snapping, and in a period of time this discussion will hopefully become a moot point.


----------



## doniad101 (Sep 27, 2006)

*)*

Thank you so much guys! I really appreciate it! :nod:


----------



## lsperry (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 
_There's also something to be said about seeing people who look like you. This could get into the larger issues of mainstream beauty images, but when I see a tutorial by people who look like me, or who can address my unique issues, I am more likely to follow the tutorials. While I definitely do appreciate all the tutorials (and I've looked at almost all of them more than once), I can't help but feel a certain disappointment at noticeable absence of deeper toned women. I think it would be a testament to this site to have a more diverse showing in the tutorials. I'd love to see more._

 
Well said....And high time someone else said it! If "beauty-images" didn't matter, then a lot more women of color would be seen touting the latest eye shadows, lipsticks and fashions in magazines, dept stores, etc. But because others refuse to be colorblind about beauty, a slanted standard exists. But that's neither here nor there....I can relate to doniad101. I became enthusiastic about this site when I saw "women of color" wearing the make-up. Maybe I am handicapped because I don't live where there's a MAC counter and have not had a lot of interaction with the MAs to get tips and learn tricks. [While out of town last week, I visited a MAC counter and the white woman acted like she was afraid of me and wouldn't suggest anything. Maybe she had never worked on a black woman or maybe I smiled too much!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, good thing I had made a list from suggestions made on the Beauty of Color forum -- I made my purchases from that list! I had to even ask her if she had a way of keeping a file on me and she stumbled through that! I tried asking her questions; but instead, she would just look dumb-founded so, I made my purchases and left. AND, yes, she was a MAC MA. What service!!.]

Beauty is in the eye of beholder....Earlier today, I read in one of the threads comments made by others about how they did not like the Lip Varnish image....They saw a dark image with red lips. One even described it as reminiscent of the "Rocky Horror Picture Show" (not a flattering comment at all). I did not see ugliness or horror...I saw a rich black skintone with RICH, FULL, BEAUTIFUL RED LIPS....Reminded me of myself and I saw the BEAUTY of the image!

So it's not about adapting the colors to one's skintone, it's seeing the beauty enough to copy or adopt it....And when the European standard of beauty's been shoved in your face for DECADES, it's refreshing to see women of color.

Why don't I do a tutorial? Not as good with make-up as the young ladies on the web site are...But I look, I try and I experiment....and have learned something from many of the FOTDs and tutorials I've seen....not just the one's from the women of color....


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 28, 2006)

I do see where everyone is coming from in this discussion but I feel a little differently. First, in order for there to be to be tutorials for women with dark skin, we have to actually do the tutorials.  I've only posted a FOTD because of my hectic schedule but I wanted to make a small contribution.  Granted, there are not a lot of tutorials of women with dark skin but the general idea of the colors and application are provided.  From that point, I find that you really have to go in and make it yours.  I sometimes look at the tutorials/FOTD and just play around at home. Sometimes the color comibinations don't work and other times they look awesome.  I do see where everyone is coming from because it's almost like you don't know how to translate the colors on someone with a different complexion to match your own.  I just think that's it's a matter of experimentation.   Good luck....and if I can figure it out and time permits, I'll try to do one this weekend.  Happy make-uping!!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_The tutorials and FOTD posts are made by whoever feels like doing them, so if you want to see more of a certain type of person and you fit that profile, make one! 
To have more women of colour in the FOTD and Tutorial subforums wouldn't be a testament to the site so much as it would be to the people who contribute to the site. Get your camera and start snapping, and in a period of time this discussion will hopefully become a moot point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That one came across kind of snippy. I wish I could make one, if I was good enough to do one I would. I understand that whoever does them just does them so we arent making a big deal of it, we are just saying we would like to see it. 
Maybe someone will see our posts and do one? It wasnt to complain about the site at all. I was just saying I asked a few times and no one did one.
 Its not really about adapting colors, just to see certain shades on someone who looks like you. So you can get a different perspective. Im sure if you had only seen make up on really dark skin tones for most of your life and then tried to replicate those looks on a very pale person you would have some adjusting to do and it wouldnt quite be the same.
The same with us, most of us see make up on lighter skin people or tan shades but not the darker end of the spectrum.
There is no prob when people post "such and such look on an asian" because we understand different features and the way you apply make up to them.
So I hope you werent being mean
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  we were just voicing what we would like to see.


----------



## doniad101 (Sep 29, 2006)

*)*

Oh you guys werent being mean... I mean, I appreciate each and everyone one of your opinions. I'm not to good at applying makeup and the makeup artists that I've gone to are sort of lost on what goes well with dark skin, and or the products from that company arent pigmented enough for those of darker skin tone. When I went to the department store and found a counter for women of deep skin tone (Fashion Fair), there wasnt anyone at the counter to help me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so lost on trying to find what looks good, but I will continue my search on my own so that I can find out what looks good on me, if I've found a few items that I think ya'll should know about, I will be happy to post them if I can... I apologize if I've come off snippy to any of you, but I was just a little lost and wandered what was going on with the deep skin tutorials. I really do thank you guys for helping me the best that you could and suggesting different things to me. Have a great day! God Bless.


----------



## lara (Sep 29, 2006)

I wasn't being mean. I merely stated that it's not enough there to say there aren't enough tutorials for ladies of colour (a perfectly valid question by itself)  _and _that it would reflect better on Specktra if there was, because to my ears tacking the latter onto the former sounds like you feel that Specktra actively promotes tutorials and FOTD posts from everyone _but _ladies of colour. I assure you that it's not. 
If you see that there aren't enough tutorials representing women of colour, then you must also see that the only way that's going to be corrected is if that women of colour themelves create tutorials. No one else can do it for you. If that's a mean statement to make, then so be it.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doniad101* 
_Oh you guys werent being mean... I mean, I appreciate each and everyone one of your opinions. I'm not to good at applying makeup and the makeup artists that I've gone to are sort of lost on what goes well with dark skin, and or the products from that company arent pigmented enough for those of darker skin tone. When I went to the department store and found a counter for women of deep skin tone (Fashion Fair), there wasnt anyone at the counter to help me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am so lost on trying to find what looks good, but I will continue my search on my own so that I can find out what looks good on me, if I've found a few items that I think ya'll should know about, I will be happy to post them if I can... I apologize if I've come off snippy to any of you, but I was just a little lost and wandered what was going on with the deep skin tutorials. I really do thank you guys for helping me the best that you could and suggesting different things to me. Have a great day! God Bless.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh no I wasnt referring to you donaid101, I was agreeing with you.  the last statement i made was referring to Lara.

Im going to go ahead and stop posting in this thread before I get irritated.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 29, 2006)

You guys need to check out faithhopelove24's FOTD's. I haven't seen anything recent from her, but her posts were some of the first ones I sought out.


----------



## Me220 (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I wasn't being mean. I merely stated that it's not enough there to say there aren't enough tutorials for ladies of colour (a perfectly valid question by itself)  and that it would reflect better on Specktra if there was, because to my ears tacking the latter onto the former sounds like you feel that Specktra actively promotes tutorials and FOTD posts from everyone but ladies of colour. I assure you that it's not. 
If you see that there aren't enough tutorials representing women of colour, then you must also see that the only way that's going to be corrected is if that women of colour themelves create tutorials. No one else can do it for you. If that's a mean statement to make, then so be it._

 
I wasn't insinuating at all that Specktra discourages women of color from making tutorials. I was just saying it would reflect well on the site to have more tutorials for women of color. There are very few places with tutorials for women of color, so it would be positive.

Also, the reason the statement came off as mean is not entirely your fault. I can only speak for myself, but it can become frustrating when people of color comment on a situation in which they feel underrepresented, and a non-person of color comes in immediately saying "well, you should fix it this way." or "if you just did x, there would be no problem." Through situations beyond your control, it feels a lot more condescending than, I think, you intend. There's a bevy of experiences that makes certain modes of interaction far more complicated. This issue is not solely about a lack of tutorials, it's about lack of representation, standards/ideals of beauty, comfort levels, etc. While you are offering a simple suggestion, in the larger context it's not so simple.

I haven't found a look yet that I wish to make a tutorial for, but maybe the women of color need to challenge ourselves to make a tutorials. Maybe we can start a thread to test our tutorials out here, seeing as how some of us were hesitant in regards to our skills. As Lara said, if we work for ourselves we can make the change we want. I think I'll start our own tutorial request thread, what does everyone think? 

And I apologize for the novel.


----------



## luminous (Sep 30, 2006)

http://community.livejournal.com/mac...73.html#cutid1


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 30, 2006)

Correct me if I am wrong but why is it that whenever there is a post for  need in a particular community, especially when there is a request by a  women of color or darker skintones FOR women of color or of darker skintones, some members get so defensive??
I also see the insinuation that it's more of a "get your camera" and just "do it" type of thing which to me implies so many other things (stereotypes come to mind).  But I am going to stop here too.  Anyways, I am not one to complain much and although I do not have a deep dark skintone, I am dark enough and have a lil' skill to post a tutorial as soon as I get my camera and software ready and going. If I come across any looks from my counter that work on deep dark skintones, I will also post them.  I think that will help contribute to a solution to this issue and I hope others do the same.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I wasn't being mean. I merely stated that it's not enough there to say there aren't enough tutorials for ladies of colour (a perfectly valid question by itself)  and that it would reflect better on Specktra if there was, because to my ears tacking the latter onto the former sounds like you feel that Specktra actively promotes tutorials and FOTD posts from everyone but ladies of colour. I assure you that it's not. 
If you see that there aren't enough tutorials representing women of colour, then you must also see that the only way that's going to be corrected is if that women of colour themelves create tutorials. No one else can do it for you. If that's a mean statement to make, then so be it._

 
Agreed completely. 

To say that having tutorials for darker skin tones would reflect well on the site is fair, however, those tutorials are dependent completely upon the members _with_ the darker skintones to create.
Don't like that there are not enough darker skin tone tutorials? Make one, or ask someone who posts a  lovely FOTD (Mac_Pixie04 does several gorgeous ones) to create a tutorial.
To imply that it's the responsibility of the site, which seems to be the undercurrent of this  thread, to create and provide tutorials is incorrect. It's the whims of the members of the site to create the  tutorials, and as such, fellow members are the ones to ask.

Each ethnicity has its own landmines when working with makeup. There are some girls who are simply too pale, too pink, too not pink, too yellow, too brown, too rosy, too bumpy, too smooth, too hairy, not hairy enough, too flushed, too full, too whatever, the list goes on. It's incumbent upon the people with those issues (such as me with being dark in summer and ghastly transparent in winter) to  make tutorials that address those issues, in the hope of helping others who share the same fate.

Edit: I don't think anyone is being defensive, but more puzzled by the implication that it's Specktra's responsibility to provide the tutorials. 

In short, if you want a  tutorial that addresses issues for darker skin tones, someone with darker skin tone is going to have to create one. 
Just my opinion of course.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Sep 30, 2006)

To be honest, I never ever ever read anywhere on the original posts that it is Specktra's responsibility, nor that it reflects on the site that there are no tutorials for darker skintones.  I simply saw it as a request.  Did I  miss something in the earlier posts???? 
And yes, I think there is a lot of defensiveness in regards to the issues...its as clear as water.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm not sure where the defensiveness lies, but I'll take your word for it. 

As has been stated, please, do create or request from skilled members, tutorials for women with dark skin.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 30, 2006)

Maybe this is stupid assumption of mine, but I thought Specktra is predominantly white (by coincidence, not choice or discrimination.) FOTDs are often done on your face and tutorials are often done on your face, too, so if the site consists of mainly white people, all of that is going to be tips and tutorials on white people. A lot of people are more comfortable with doing makeup on what's most familiar to them (we have quite a few makeup artists, but I suspect we have more hobbyists), and their colorings and feautres are going to be that.

I'm not trying to be catty or mean, but maybe there could be a group effort kind of tutorial where you post your picture without makeup or just foundation and someone tells you where to apply this color or that color on your face (the technique [blending, etc.] should be the same or at least similar to the tutorials already posted.) You post the photos at every step in the end.


----------



## Me220 (Sep 30, 2006)

I know that I never implied that it's Specktra's responsibility to provide the tutorials. I am fully aware of where they come from and how they are produced. I was just lamenting a lack of women of color in them. 

It's like saying, "I don't own a Porsche. It'd be nice if I had one." I am not asking anyone to buy me the car, I'm just saying it'd be nice to have. 

And I will repeat, it would be a testament to Specktra, because the women of color would be more active. Specktra IS it's members. The owners and maintainers do not need to do anything to encourage/discourage/ etc, but diversity of beauty will reflect positively on the community and it always a positive in and of itself. 

I recognize a bit of defensiveness on my part, but I stated in my last post where it comes from. There's more to this discussion than tutorials: it's a slice of more complicated identity politics. 

At this, I'm going to start the tutorial request thread, but I suggest to everyone to think about the other issues at stake here. I know it has triggered a lot of thought in me about my and others responses.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminous* 

 
_http://community.livejournal.com/mac...73.html#cutid1_

 
OMG this is gorgeous!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ok I tried to hold my tongue but...
I personally was offended by the whole "you want one do it yourself" and also the "oh well if its mean" attitude. I dont think its necessary. 

People get worked up on Specktra when it has to do with "dark" people for some reason. The fact that we have this section is a miracle because when they first posted it people had a fit. I dont know if its just people trying to be PC or acting like difference in skintone/ethnicity dont exist. To act like they dont and everyone is just peachy and hey change the colors if you dont like it. Of Course we would change the colors! That was never the issue.

What if I want to see Swatches on darker skin tones? that will probably cause an upheaval as well.

Maybe the darker skin tone people on Specktra just dont feel confident enough in their skills yet to post a tutorial, I dont. But I dont need the extra attitude when Im expressing the way I feel about what I would like to see. 
I think everyone is trying to be so politically correct that they are making things more of an issue than they need to be. Most people that have problems with it arent of color anyway.

I have always held by the priciple if you dont have anything nice to say dont say anything at all. If your not going to be helpful then why put your two cents in, when its neither here nor there?

I love Specktra, its a great community wether dark people post tutorials or not.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminous* 

 
_http://community.livejournal.com/mac...73.html#cutid1_

 
God bless you!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_God bless you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Seriously!!! I actually went up to my bathroom to try the same exact look and it came out great!  Because of this tutorial I also picked up 2 great items that are now making my whole face "complete"!  Amazing!


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_Seriously!!! I actually went up to my bathroom to try the same exact look and it came out great! Because of this tutorial I also picked up 2 great items that are now making my whole face "complete"! Amazing!_

 
I know. I put that Select Moisturecover and loose powder in my basket on the MAC site. I will be picking those up as soon as I can.


----------



## greeen (Oct 2, 2006)

As a woman of a chocolate complexion, I'll be working towards contributing to the tips that benefit women that look like me...as well as those who don't. I think we should all put in an extra two cents to help those who have different skin complexions just as you would suggest something for people with different undertones (this works best for pink, this works best for olive, this for yellow.)  be a good makeup samaritan


----------



## devin (Oct 2, 2006)

i had to laugh when i clicked on the link. b/c i was like "oh someone posted a tutorial, let me look!" then I click on it and it was me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm glad you all liked the tutorial. I posted it a while back. There is another one using green on another makeup forum in the tutorials section and my username is devinjhans. or you can try this link http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/devinj...37;3as,1%3af,0

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_God bless you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Oct 2, 2006)

^^ I love your work girl! I've seen many fotd's from you on lj, another makeup site and this site (gosh i feel like a stalker lol) and just wanted to say that i think you are extremely talented. 

~VD


----------



## luminous (Oct 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_i had to laugh when i clicked on the link. b/c i was like "oh someone posted a tutorial, let me look!" then I click on it and it was me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you all liked the tutorial. I posted it a while back. There is another one using green on another makeup forum in the tutorials section and my username is devinjhans. or you can try this link http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/devinj...37;3as,1%3af,0_

 
lol OF COURSE. you're amazing with some MAC. im still a teenager so i havent had a chance to experiment alot but everything i've tried, i've gotten from you. I owe you alot.


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_i had to laugh when i clicked on the link. b/c i was like "oh someone posted a tutorial, let me look!" then I click on it and it was me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you all liked the tutorial. I posted it a while back. There is another one using green on another makeup forum in the tutorials section and my username is devinjhans. or you can try this link http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/devinj...37;3as,1%3af,0_

 
I, too, appreciate this tut of yours!  I actually have all the eye shadows you used (with the exception of Carbon) and I have never used them all together.  Thanks to seeing your effort here with them I now have a new combo to try.  Great work!


----------



## devin (Oct 3, 2006)

awwww thanks VivaDiva, luminous and MacHostage!! I am so glad you all were able to get something out of it. I know that I really love makeup and I am glad to see that you all love and appreciate it as much as I do.


----------



## Indigowaters (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devin* 

 
_i had to laugh when i clicked on the link. b/c i was like "oh someone posted a tutorial, let me look!" then I click on it and it was me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you all liked the tutorial. I posted it a while back. There is another one using green on another makeup forum in the tutorials section and my username is devinjhans. or you can try this link http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/devinj...37;3as,1%3af,0_

 
Thank you so much! I can't wait to try this.


----------



## faifai (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_To imply that it's the responsibility of the site, which seems to be the undercurrent of this  thread, to create and provide tutorials is incorrect. It's the whims of the members of the site to create the tutorials, and as such, fellow members are the ones to ask._

 
I totally agree. The tutorial thread has far more requests than actual tutorials done, they're long to set up and photograph and all that. The only reason they don't have enough tutorials on [insert look/skin color/eye shape/etc. here] is because the users themselves haven't posted them. If you see a need for something, you may end up having to fufill that need yourself (and if we were out in the "real world" and it was a product or a service, you could be makin some $$$ too! yay for economics). Look at Iman and her cosmetics line--genius!

However, that doesn't mean you can't use the tutorials already listed. There are plenty with people who do have darker skintones, even if they're not as dark as your own--I made one myself for people with Southeast Asian skintones, Henna_Spirit does ones on girls of all sorts of ethnicities, OliveButtercup did ones on herself, HyperRealGurl's done some. 

I do agree with Lara in that just because a tutorial isn't of a person exactly like you, there's no reason to not use it. Trying out new things is what makes makeup fun.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 9, 2006)

I posted my attempt at a tutorial but its nothing compared to Ms.Devin  You are awesome girl we need some more from you!!!!


----------



## devin (Oct 10, 2006)

you do a beautiful job! Thank you and so are you!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I will try to do more when I get some more time off. I have been working a lot lately. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I posted my attempt at a tutorial but its nothing compared to Ms.Devin You are awesome girl we need some more from you!!!!_


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 10, 2006)

If people with darker skintones aren't posting tutorials (due to lack of time, equipment, etc), what about having people post photos they find inspirational of celebrities/advertising etc of the sort of thing they like and have specktra members suggest the colours that they think are equivalent to those used in the photo?

Then there's something to get the ball rolling as it were and it might inspire people to post their own tutorials?


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kisbee* 

 
_If people with darker skintones aren't posting tutorials (due to lack of time, equipment, etc), what about having people post photos they find inspirational of celebrities/advertising etc of the sort of thing they like and have specktra members suggest the colours that they think are equivalent to those used in the photo?

Then there's something to get the ball rolling as it were and it might inspire people to post their own tutorials?_

 
that would fall under the Tut request section....

Also there is a Sticky in this thread for tut request


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 

 
_I posted my attempt at a tutorial but its nothing compared to Ms.Devin  You are awesome girl we need some more from you!!!!_

 
i think u did ...... a great job with ur tut..... i gives 2thumbs up


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 10, 2006)

^ Thanks!!!!


----------



## aziza (Oct 10, 2006)

I just wanted to say that I am _so proud_ of ya'll (faifai & ebonyannette) that posted a tutorial! Thank you for putting your "Makeup where your mouth is" and stepping fearlessly up to the plate!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can stop being such a punk now...you all have inspired me.


----------



## Me220 (Oct 12, 2006)

I forgot to put it here, I posted a tutorial, here's the thread. I put the link in the Request Thread, and the Tutorials section. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Me220* 

 
_I forgot to put it here, I posted a tutorial, here's the thread. I put the link in the Request Thread, and the Tutorials section. Hope you enjoy._

 
i really enjoyed ur tut.... it was really good.. hope to see more from ya


----------

